# Marketing/advertising advice - next steps for my company? - And Hello everyone



## lilterra (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello T Shirt forums,
My name is Glenn and I'm the owner and operator of lilterra apparel a children's clothing company 0-6. At this point, I'm happy with my designs, I have samples made and ready to sell (shop around) and I have a functioning website all ready to go. What I need to do is to drive traffic to my site and I'm wondering if anyone has any advice? Is social media ie twitter, facebook the way to go? should I start a blog? Or is it all about SEO and backlinks? I feel like there are already answers out there to this question if I search the forums but I just wanted to introduce myself and let you know what my current situation is. These forums are awesome and I'm glad I stumbled upon them. Stoked to be a part of this community.
(I'm not sure if we're allowed to post our urls - I'll do it anyway until someone tells me not to)
lilterra.com 
thanks,
Glenn


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

There is no single answer other than it is a little bit of everything and time. First Your site has nothing on it and your etsy looks like it is kids canvas prints. Once you have something truly functioning the first step is to add your url and facebook links to your signature in any forum you participate.

SEO is something that to me will happen over time with good content. Just google childrens apparel. I think google finds 300M associated hits. To think an SEO nerd is going to get you anywhere near the top against the big boys is just not reality. The only reality will be money leaving your wallet. 

Adwords can be great if you know what you are doing and have a narrow niche meaning you would have to design then create a plan on a specific market within childrens apparel vs a generic childrens campaign.

Best of luck


----------



## lilterra (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for your reply,
Glenn


----------



## smsricky (Sep 22, 2012)

social media does work in my side business if would of not been for social media i would of never gotten it off the ground. 

But its a little of everything that works i print business cards and just put them everywhere.You never know who will be interested


----------



## Kellywillman (Sep 22, 2012)

lilterra said:


> Hello T Shirt forums,
> My name is Glenn and I'm the owner and operator of lilterra apparel a children's clothing company 0-6. At this point, I'm happy with my designs, I have samples made and ready to sell (shop around) and I have a functioning website all ready to go. What I need to do is to drive traffic to my site and I'm wondering if anyone has any advice? Is social media ie twitter, facebook the way to go? should I start a blog? Or is it all about SEO and backlinks? I feel like there are already answers out there to this question if I search the forums but I just wanted to introduce myself and let you know what my current situation is. These forums are awesome and I'm glad I stumbled upon them. Stoked to be a part of this community.
> (I'm not sure if we're allowed to post our urls - I'll do it anyway until someone tells me not to)
> lilterra.com
> ...


Google Adwords may be an effective way to bring large traffic in soonest time.


----------



## fostejam (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's what you want to do:

Your target market is kids, right? But kids at the age you're talking about don't spend money, so you need to appeal to their parents.

You should be spending your time getting to know "mommy bloggers" and other bloggers/communities that talk about parenting and kids. Get to know them, get the big players to review your clothes and write about them.

There's your traffic strategy.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

lilterra said:


> Hello T Shirt forums,
> My name is Glenn and I'm the owner and operator of lilterra apparel a children's clothing company 0-6. At this point, I'm happy with my designs, I have samples made and ready to sell (shop around) and I have a functioning website all ready to go. What I need to do is to drive traffic to my site and I'm wondering if anyone has any advice? Is social media ie twitter, facebook the way to go? should I start a blog? Or is it all about SEO and backlinks? I feel like there are already answers out there to this question if I search the forums but I just wanted to introduce myself and let you know what my current situation is. These forums are awesome and I'm glad I stumbled upon them. Stoked to be a part of this community.
> (I'm not sure if we're allowed to post our urls - I'll do it anyway until someone tells me not to)
> lilterra.com
> ...


You need all these things which you mention, you need a company blog, social media accounts also rush on them as well SEO and backlinks all these things make your site marketing well only. If you do SEO and don't so social media which is bad for your site because Google loves social signals as well.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

fostejam said:


> Here's what you want to do:
> 
> Your target market is kids, right? But kids at the age you're talking about don't spend money, so you need to appeal to their parents.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was going to say. Mommy bloggers and some Daddy bloggers and parenting forums and sites have a huge influence on children's products. Those are the people you need to find and connect with. Those are also the people you should be following and friending on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## samuely (Oct 15, 2012)

Social media has always been pretty useful for me. Though you have to take yor time, be part of the community and after a while it starts to bring traffic.


----------



## lilterra (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you very much - great advice.


----------

